# Ring flash purchase help



## RuneL (May 9, 2012)

Hello all, I've been searching high and low for a proper ring flash for modeling and portraits. I don't want the small canon one or the macro photo one, I need something that'll work on a 70-200 2.8 and 24-70. 

I found this picture and I want something of the kind, but I have no idea what the technical name for this sort of thing is or who the maker is.

My local stores, even the pro ones, have drawn a blank and only found a guide for a home made one, so if anyone could find me a manufacturer that can deliver something that fits my needs I'd be most thrilled.

Thanks in advance

Rune


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2012)

The picture you posted is of a Paul C. Buff ABR800 ring flash. PCB makes excellent moonlights at reasonable cost - I have an Einstein 640 and I'm quite happy with it. Their modifiers are also reasonably-priced (relatively) and of good quality. 

There are also modifiers for a Speedlite that provide a similar light pattern, although less powerful (you'd want a 580/600 flash). Google Ray Flash and Orbis Ring Flash.


----------



## RuneL (May 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The picture you posted is of a Paul C. Buff ABR800 ring flash. PCB makes excellent moonlights at reasonable cost - I have an Einstein 640 and I'm quite happy with it. Their modifiers are also reasonably-priced (relatively) and of good quality.
> 
> There are also modifiers for a Speedlite that provide a similar light pattern, although less powerful (you'd want a 580/600 flash). Google Ray Flash and Orbis Ring Flash.



Cheers! Sounds perfect, I'm not really interested in using my 580II's, so something like this is perfect. Thanks for your reply! Do you know of any other manufacturers that make something like it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2012)

Hensel, Elinchrom and Profoto also make ring flash heads (they cost substantially more than the PCB version, even for just the heads). The PCB is a monolight (self-contained/integrated power supply), whereas for many of the others the power pack and head are separate (Elinchrom offers both types, the Ranger series is a monolight, costs >3x the PCB). Paul C. Buff sells only direct, you can find all the others on B&H.


----------

